# A Bunn Needs Help



## dajeti2 (Nov 11, 2005)

I normally do not get involved in these type of things but this one just pulls at my heart strings.






Catch is about 3 years old and is a MiniRex. He is neutered and litter box trained. He is very active and playful and does the craziest bunny-hops I have ever seen. Like a lot of bunnies he is a bit shy and cautious when he meets new people but once he knows you he warms up to you very fast. Once he gets to know you he will hop right into your lap and loves ear rubs. 

He's a little trouble maker like a lot of young bunnies. His only real fault is that he like to dig/chew carpet, but only seems to do this if behind something or under some furniture (like behind the couch or under the bed). Once those areas are blocked off, he stops (he doesn't seem to like to do it out in the open!). He would do great with a spayed female or a non-aggressive neutered male, or just as a single bun.

He lives witha girl that lives at home. Now the mother has said he goes or gets put to sleep. This girl has exhausted every and all avenues. The shelters are maxed out and can't take him.

As a last possible resort I will take him and foster him here. If I can't find a home for him then he'll live out his days her. I am like I said the last possible resort.

If you anyone interested in adopting or fostering him please let me know.

Tina


----------



## Spring (Nov 11, 2005)

My heart breaks for the bunny. He is so handsome! I love rex's. Too bad I didn't live closer! I've been thinking a lot about (if my bunny ever passes away) fostering. I will deal with that if the time comes. Very proud of someone who will adopt a bunny. It sadens me that he has a chance of being put down.. such a beautiful boy . I'm fairly intrested in Catch, so can you keep me posted if anything happends? .


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 11, 2005)

I wish I was closer, but for me making a trip down there would be impossable. Good luck finding him a home hun, he is beautiful.


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Thank you Spring. He won't be put down if I have any say in the matter. He would come here before I would let that happen. I will definitely keep you posted. 

Tina


----------



## nose_twitch (Nov 11, 2005)

WHAT KIND OF MOM SAYS THAT HER DAUGHTER HAS TO GET RID OF HER BUNNY OR IT WILL GET KILLED???

You're joking, right?


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Shadow, I didn't mean to ignore you hun. We must have been posting at the same time.

I don't think transport would be a big problem. The rabbit will be in Seattle at some point this month I believe. I'm sure I could find him a ride. Either to your house, my house or anyone interested in adopting him.

Nose twitch, I wish I was joking. How sick and wrong is that. I can't believe it either.

Tina


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Nov 12, 2005)

What a cute bunny. That's so sad and mean that the mom says that about him. Hope he finds a good home.

Cristy


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 12, 2005)

What a beautiful little guy! If I wasn't in Canada I'd love to take him...

I do hope he finds a wonderful home (and my heart goes out to the girl who has to give him up...). But if you don't find a placement for him Tina, he will certainly be fortunate to live with you!

Di


----------

